# Berlin Lake Area Fishing Report 4/26/19



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

The cold weather has kept water temperatures at Berlin as low as the mid 50's this week and as high as 59 degrees at the surface. Water levels at Berlin are about 1-2 feet above normal as of this morning.


Crappie
Crappie have been found in very shallow bays over the past week that has good access to sun and thus, warmer water temperatures. In these areas, focus on brush piles or structure and use 1/32 oz jigs or minnows.
Crappie have also been found as far down as 20 feet deep in some areas of the lake and can be caught vertical jigging with small blade baits or with Panfish Assassins or Jokers.
Most of the crappie shore fishing has been limited due to water temperature and water clarity.

Walleye
Walleye have been limited in the Berlin area as they are preparing to move to shallow water to feed as the water temperature moves up.
They have been found near the 224 bridge in deep water suspended over the last few days and were being caught on Berkley Power Grubs and Gulp Jigging Grubs as well as 1/4 oz blade baits.
Most of the better walleye fishing has been at Mosquito in 10-15 feet of water with stickbaits and blade baits.

Hybrid Striped Bass aka "Wipers"
Hybrid striped bass have been caught readily over the past week with action slowing down in the past few days. Deer Creek and Greenbower/Rockhill have been the best places.
Most of the wipers are being caught on Rooster Tails, Berkley Gulp Minnows/Minnow Grubs, and Chicken Liver/Artificial Liver.

White Bass
The white bass begun their run last week with the increased rain, it pushed the smaller males in the river and they were caught on small jigs and small Rooster Tails very readily over a 24 hour period.
Since that time, the action has been farther North from the typical 225 bridge spot closer to Greenbower bridge.
With the added rain, we expect to see lots of white bass being caught on Saturday and Sunday. SATURDAY AND SUNDAY SHOULD BE PEAK TIMES FOR WHITE BASS. So many of our customers miss the run because they wait to see a load of cars parked along 225. This is typically 3-4 days after the fish were caught. Don't wait for the cars!


----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

Great fishing report! Thank You! Walleye bite has been very slow at Berlin, need a warm sunny day to drive em up into the shallows. Saw 100s of crappies suspended in 30 fow on the graph at berlin, couldnt catch em though. I only know they were crappies because we caught one.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Andrew George said:


> Great fishing report! Thank You! Walleye bite has been very slow at Berlin, need a warm sunny day to drive em up into the shallows. Saw 100s of crappies suspended in 30 fow on the graph at berlin, couldnt catch em though. I only know they were crappies because we caught one.


Thanks for the addition to the report! I also heard 20-30ft crappie were suspended as well yesterday. Both crappie and walleye are usually found in really shallow water where it warms up faster than any other parts of the lake at this time. I have heard crappie were caught in as low as 2 feet of water over the past 24 hours where the water temp was in the mid 60s.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks again for your regular reports. They're a great help for us "aging sometimers."


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> Thanks for the addition to the report! I also heard 20-30ft crappie were suspended as well yesterday. Both crappie and walleye are usually found in really shallow water where it warms up faster than any other parts of the lake at this time. I have heard crappie were caught in as low as 2 feet of water over the past 24 hours where the water temp was in the mid 60s.


Berlin....Two and a half foot above summer pool by mid week with all this rain.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Update: There have been a few limits of white bass caught today as well as limits of Wipers. Large crappie were being caught near Greenbower as the sun came up.


----------



## Brian flowers (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks for the report I’ll be up this weekend for some white bass


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I was at the river this morning , it was at a good level but really muddy. A few cars at the lot and not many staying. Fished the causeway at deer creek and no one fishing , didn’t get any hits . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> Update: There have been a few limits of white bass caught today as well as limits of Wipers. Large crappie were being caught near Greenbower as the sun came up.


Greenbower bridge was the spot for slab crappies when I was young...over 40 years ago. There is gravel/rocks along the abutments....float and minnow....BAM!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> Greenbower bridge was the spot for slab crappies when I was young...over 40 years ago. There is gravel/rocks along the abutments....float and minnow....BAM!





Tall Tales said:


> The cold weather has kept water temperatures at Berlin as low as the mid 50's this week and as high as 59 degrees at the surface. Water levels at Berlin are about 1-2 feet above normal as of this morning.
> 
> 
> Crappie
> ...










I always liked the southeast corner first, then the northwest corner, followed by southwest, then northeast for crappie.
Way back when (40 years ago) the abutment had stairsteps....you could sit comfortably...have your minnow bucket near


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

now with the new bridge theres no steps to sit on, what a shame nice steps could have been built into the bridge design , even a fishing walk way on the side of the bridge.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Tall Tales said:


> Update: There have been a few limits of white bass caught today as well as limits of Wipers. Large crappie were being caught near Greenbower as the sun came up.


Hi nice meeting you couple weeks back at the shop! And I also really appreciate your timely reports! Now, if I read the regs correctly(some time ago!), the limits for white bass and wipers are "40" Each! then something abt only 4 of either can be over 16"(I think)! Couple observations: 40 wipers seems like a lot for even an Entire season! And 4 white bass over 16" during one fishngbtrip seems to me to be quite an accomplishment as well! Pls feel free to "correct" anything I've said here!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

the number is 30 fish total and 4 over 15in. that applies to white bass, hybrids and stripers. a 15 in fish can be any of those, but too hard to discern the difference.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

4 Wipers over 15" is correct. Ive got a feeling many are being kept regardless . If onlly people understood the value of catch and release and proper limits on a finite resource.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

ddog, it is a max of 4 fish, regardless of species, out of the 30 total aggregate that can be kept. essentially, you could keep 30 wipers, but only 4 of those can exceed the 15in mark. And yes, there is suspicious photo evidence that may allude to over harvesting of the larger fish.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

johnboy111711 said:


> the number is 30 fish total and 4 over 15in. that applies to white bass, hybrids and stripers. a 15 in fish can be any of those, but too hard to discern the difference.


Open their mouth and you will see two tooth patches on a wiper. Easiest way to do it.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

The easiest way to do things is to throw it in the cooler and not ask any questions


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ddog you are correct, right up until the point the Warden wants to check said cooler then it is. Well I didn't know the rules or I don't know how to tell the difference. It is our responsibility as fishermen and women to know the rules and regulations. Not knowing them to me is pure laziness and lack of respect for the resource.


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Easiest way is to see the black lines on white bass are connected all the way through the fish the Wiper black lines on its body will be broken


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...dindex=6&ajaxhist=0&vt=1&eim=1,2,3,4,6&sim=11


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Tall Tales said:


> Open their mouth and you will see two tooth patches on a wiper. Easiest way to do it.


I'm pretty sure both white bass and wipers have 2 tooth patches.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

bm7 said:


> I'm pretty sure both white bass and wipers have 2 tooth patches.











Here you go!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/hybrid-or-white-bass.323998/page-2#post-2416066


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

Tall Tales said:


> View attachment 304275
> 
> Here you go!


Looks to me like the easiest way to tell is the White Bass will have his mouth closed while the Wiper's will be slightly open


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Tall Tales said:


> View attachment 304275
> 
> Here you go!


Lol I knew 2 of them had both tooth patch I was wrong lol striper and wiper not white bass. Anyway I caught alot at a power plant cooling lake In Illinois few years back and the easiest way I think will be the black lines jagged and broken along sides. Very fun fish to catch fight like a smallmouth big as LM wish they would be fished like LM more though. In Illinois u casted down the bank and everything like you were largemouth fishing. Didnt have to tight line and would hit Jerks, cranks, spinners etc. Very fun


----------

